Ask HN: What was the first significant program you wrote? - palferrari
======
palferrari
Sometimes it's good perspective to be able to see where you started to compare
to where you're at now. It helps a bit with the imposter syndrome I struggle
with time to time.

I dug up a crappy, incomplete text adventure I made almost 6 years ago today.
It was meant to be Fallout-like. I look at the main "Class" and chuckled at
the overly procedural/non-reusable style of it. It makes me feel a little more
confident in my current skills.

If you wanted to see the code:
[https://github.com/ryanml/PostApocalypticArizona](https://github.com/ryanml/PostApocalypticArizona)

